
Weekend Project: Tutorials for Javascript Game Libraries - soleimc
https://kipik.herokuapp.com
======
utunga
Super awesome can't wait to show this to my boy - he is super ready to move on
from the programming at khanacadamy so am trying to learn him some game
libraries. However he doesn't feel that comfortable outside of the nice
KhanAcademy web environment, so using a lot of jsfiddle sessions is a great
way to teach. Thanks!

PS jds375 comment about being sure to activate unsafe scripts (click at top
right of address bar) is worth noting

~~~
soleimc
So glad to hear that you found this useful! Thanks for the compliment! =)

------
jds375
This is a very well written tutorial. Chrome users should make sure to
activate scripts in their address bar to see the code.

~~~
soleimc
Changing [https://](https://) to [http://](http://) also works to fix this
bug!

